# Domino tips



## gidon (4 Dec 2009)

Thought it might to nice to have a thread on tips for using the Domino since its uses seem endless.

Tip 1 - quick clamping solution

I'm working on the floor of my shed and came up with this quick way of clamping anything anywhere - I've just cut some slots in some 4" bearers. Not quite the MFT but useful. 



The 8mm cutter is a perfect fit for the Festool clamps in one hit. You could modify a clamp if you don't have the Festool ones.


----------



## gidon (4 Dec 2009)

Tip 2 - adjustable shelves

Got this from here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zky_hZc4c_E 
Great tip for creating adjustable shelves. And unlike a lot of jigs takes about 10mins to make.
Rip some MDF to required shelf spacing. Crosscut to shelf depth. Use Domino dogs to cut 2 slots on edge from either end and stick a Domino in each slot (I used superglue).
Then on face opposite Dominos use dogs again to cut slots in from each end. Dry fit Dominos in these slots and then reference of the edge of the machine to cut a further 2 slots in from these 2.
Then use as per video. 








Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Dec 2009)

When fitting a solid table top with buttons, use the large cutter to cut the slots for the buttons in the rails.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (4 Dec 2009)

gidon":2gx189ex said:


> Thought it might to nice to have a thread on tips for using the Domino since its uses seem endless.
> 
> Tip 1 - quick clamping solution
> 
> ...


I'd suggest that cutting domino slots in crapboard...sorry chipboard is going to drastically reduce the life of the cutters

Edit - if your going to mistreat you Dom like that I reckon it would find a kinder home in Wilton :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (4 Dec 2009)

Quick Shelf Holders












http://stusshed.wordpress.com/2009/11/1 ... hen-build/


----------



## gidon (4 Dec 2009)

He he Rob - not a chance!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Dec 2009)

Excellent ideas!
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
And there is always this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scMkk-R8HJA

I know it only has 2 stars, but that's because the people who have rated the vid haven't actually made it up and tried it!


S


----------



## gidon (5 Dec 2009)

Very good Steve - I like the other vid too.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Dec 2009)

Ah yes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr9XyRqK8oQ
I'd forgotten about that one! 

S


----------



## Doctor (6 Dec 2009)

Is it just me, can't be ........ batman and Robin ....... maybe it is me .....

http://images.halloweencostumes.org/robin_costume_deluxe.jpg


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Dec 2009)

Nah, nothing like. No beer belly!
S


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Dec 2009)

gidon":r94y4bh5 said:


> Tip 2 - adjustable shelves
> 
> Got this from here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zky_hZc4c_E
> ...



I like this. In fact, I liked it the moment I saw it on the tube. As I don't yet have a Domino, I sort of 'filed it'! Bet when I do have my Domino, I will forget about this. So can I make this work with a router too, so the idea is locked in! Wonder if I could? 
Hmmmm !

Thanks for the reminder Gidon.

John


----------



## gidon (15 Dec 2009)

Yes very handy little jig - glad to remind you of it - but don't blame me if you end up buying Domino to try it out John!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Benchwayze (15 Dec 2009)

gidon":3gy7061k said:


> Yes very handy little jig - glad to remind you of it - but don't blame me if you end up buying Domino to try it out John!
> Cheers
> Gidon



Wellll, you know how these things go....


----------



## woodbloke (18 Jan 2010)

Steve Maskery":3jinsu49 said:


> Ah yes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr9XyRqK8oQ
> I'd forgotten about that one!
> 
> S


I like that for the biscuiter, but I'll have to make mine one sided as I don't have a Domino  - Rob


----------



## Waka (27 Jan 2010)

woodbloke":3m8ei5k2 said:


> Steve Maskery":3m8ei5k2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes
> ...



I think its about time you stooped harping on about not having one and go buy one, you really don't know what you're missing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jan 2010)

Waka, 

I know what I'd be missing... £600+ quid! Lol!

While I am at it, do you still have a photograph of your welded , castored trolley on your planer? 

Many thanks... 
John


----------



## Cicero (7 Feb 2010)

I would like to see some other crowd come up with a better unit for half the price.

Must be possible,I am sure the chinese could do it.

Well and truly over priced.


----------



## Brian Jackson (17 Apr 2010)

Cicero":1jfl8foo said:


> I would like to see some other crowd come up with a better unit for half the price.
> 
> Must be possible,I am sure the chinese could do it.
> 
> Well and truly over priced.



Having said that will be getting one in june.


----------



## Benchwayze (17 Apr 2010)

Cicero":1htp2iig said:


> I would like to see some other crowd come up with a better unit for half the price.
> 
> Must be possible,I am sure the chinese could do it.
> 
> Well and truly over priced.



Cicero, 

If you were looking at the text in my sig, it's nothing to do with the price of the Domino. It's just a quote from a Nevil Shute novel, that rings a chord with me! :lol: :lol: 

As for another crowd coming up with the Domino idea, Festool have patented the cutter designs and mechanisms, so that's why they can charge what they please, and only the Chinese would dare copy. :lol: 
Regards
John


----------



## Brian Jackson (18 Apr 2010)

Benchwayze":1dtvm0mb said:


> Cicero":1dtvm0mb said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see some other crowd come up with a better unit for half the price.
> ...



Hi Bench,I am both Brian Jackson and Cicero,don't ask me how.!

I have sold my slot morticer and will buy Domino in June.

$2000 here,complete kit with biscuits.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Apr 2010)

Hi Brian, 

I think I must have quoted a quote instead of the original post! My disability is called Old Age! :lol: 

I am going to stick with a router and the appropriate cutters I think. 

I can always buy the Domino biscuits. (Unless you have to prove you own a Domino to get them! :lol: )

I do see the convenience of the thing though, despite the dollars you'll have to spend. 

All the best. 

John


----------



## Brian Jackson (18 Apr 2010)

Can't think of anything worse that setting up jigs to make cuts in right place.

I am a tool junky as well John.

If you take gorse out of pockets,you will able to get at your dosh,worth a try John!


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Apr 2010)

Brian Jackson":2itmmwuz said:


> If you take gorse out of pockets,you will able to get at your dosh,worth a try John!



Brian, 

If you mean I have deep pockets and short arms.... Well, maybe! 

But in fact --- Old Age + Fixed income + rising bills = Make do and mend + no spend. In short, 'What pockets and what dosh?' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously I would like a Domino, but afford it or not, it's justification with SWIMBO isn't it? 

Regards
John


----------



## Brian Jackson (18 Apr 2010)

Benchwayze":nu9fq5l1 said:


> Brian Jackson":nu9fq5l1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you take gorse out of pockets,you will able to get at your dosh,worth a try John!
> ...


John,
To be honest,my use of monies from equity release allows me to consider one (domino),I mean a reverse mortgage.
I too am aged (73) but no children,so why not use house for such joy.?He he 

Anyway good luck mate.


----------

